# ODK guest appearance at Waxstock



## Bearswaxfactory (Sep 5, 2010)

We have got Mr ODK himself appearing on our stand at Waxstock and explaining about homebrew and how he got into premim wax production.

We will also have very limited stock of his flagship wax Sterling which he will be *autographing* making this a very special collectors item!

These pots will be very limited in numbers, approx 20 only and will be a special show price only at Waxtock so come and see us early to make sure you don't miss out!

If you don't know much about ODK have a look at his section on the forum.

Product info here: http://www.bearswaxfactory.co.uk/odk-56-c.asp


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Are these going to be the 50ml or 200ml pots?


----------



## Bearswaxfactory (Sep 5, 2010)

Both hopefully...


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Amazing I'm hoping to collect a 50ml carnt afford all the large waxes lol


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Both 50ml and 200ml waxes will be stocked up along with 6 special Sterlings. Aswell as our key rings and splat stickers. Come say hi it will be good to put some names to faces. Sterling will be on a show special price. I will update what you can expect at Waxstock from ODK in my section tomorrow. Hope to see alot of you there.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Amazing dan. May we have a insight as to what these SPECIAL waxes are? 50ml or 200ml?


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

shall see you there dan Waxstock is gonna be an expensive day lol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Looking forward to waxstock


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

So annoyed I'm not going, things like this make me green with envy for those who are. 

Some lucky people out there going to end up with some very exclusive gear plus would be really interesting to hear Dan talk about his products.

For those who are going enjoy!


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Who is ODK?


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Who is ODK?


This may help. 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=338386


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

It reads there that the sterling wax has already been sold before.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> It reads there that the sterling wax has already been sold before.


Yes, sterling is on sale.

It says it'll be a special show price and signed pots though? Not that it's a new release


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Would have had one of these if I was actually going to waxstock fml


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Yes, sterling is on sale.
> 
> It says it'll be a special show price and signed pots though? Not that it's a new release


Thanks, might pick one up 😉


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Sterling will be on sale in both 200ml and 50ml and 6 special tweaked Sterlings. More info will be posted in my section tonight. Look forward to seeing you all there be sure to come over and introduce youreslves


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Look forward to it


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is the link to the thread which will show what to expect from me this year!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4615522#post4615522


----------

